# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  finishing a timber benchtop

## PTrenovator

we are going to put in an IKEA timber benchtop in the laundry.  What would be the best option for sealing it properly. If I use an oil what type? 
or would a marine lacquer be better?  Problem I see with the marine lacquer is getting a good finish.

----------


## Blocker

> we are going to put in an IKEA timber benchtop in the laundry.  What would be the best option for sealing it properly. If I use an oil what type? 
> or would a marine lacquer be better?  Problem I see with the marine lacquer is getting a good finish.

  Penetrol Wood Oil would be a simple, reliable finish.You can buy it most places that sell paint.
Remember to seal all surfaces
Regards
Blocker.

----------


## METRIX

> we are going to put in an IKEA timber benchtop in the laundry.  What would be the best option for sealing it properly. If I use an oil what type? 
> or would a marine lacquer be better?  Problem I see with the marine lacquer is getting a good finish.

  I would rethink and go laminate or stone, zero maintenance, timber will always need looking after especially in a laundry.

----------


## Micky013

I just did the same as you. I used a marine satin varnish. Good enough for the laundry and cheap

----------


## Renopa

I used marine grade satin finish on both laundry and 2 x bathrooms.  Make sure you sand between coats and use a good quality brush.  In current house the timber bench in the outdoor kitchen is oiled, but it does need re-oiling about twice a year.   
Hope this helps?  ;-)

----------


## OBBob

As above,  you need to do all the trimming and cut outs before sealing it.

----------


## Marc

Ikea sells a product called "Behandla" (treatement) for their wood bench top. I used it and it is OK. Water based emulsion. lasts a couple of years in the kitchen, will last even more in the laundry.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We used Organoil's hard burnishing oil for our kitchen bench tops (river red gum) and give them a bash with a beeswax polish every year or so. In the laundry on the same sort of benchtop...we used the same decking oil we used on the internal and verandah floorboards and all external timber - Intergrain Natural Decking Oil. And that works fine too.

----------


## Random Username

Self levelling epoxy tabletop finish, if you want the closest to a no maintenance finish.

----------

